# Locked gates



## Buttermilk7458 (Mar 31, 2017)

hi guys! What do you do when a person has a gated/fenced in yard and they lock it so you can’t walk up to their front door to leave the package? I’m talking about packages that are ‘no recipient needed.’ I usually call the customer to see if they’re home, but if I get no answer I’m unsure what to do. Calling suppprt is pointless bc they just leave it up to me (leave it only if I feel it’s safe). So should I drop it gently over the fence into the yard, or take it back to the warehouse? I’ve been taking them back, but obviously that’s a pain in the ass and I’d rather not do it.


----------



## Basmati (Sep 14, 2014)

I put the package in a clear plastic bag and tie it to the top of their gate.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

I usually try to call or text first I don't like bringing anything back


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

if I feel like there’s nothing fragile inside, i’ll try to get it over the fence somehow, otherwise I try to hide is behind something outside the fence.

I never bring anything back if it’s unattended.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

I call. If unsuccessful I continue my route and call again when i'm either leaving the area (if I have stops close by) or attempt again at the end of my block if I am still in the area and/or still have time. On days when I'm doing multiple blocks it doesn't make a difference since I'm going back to the station anyway.


----------



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Sometimes you just have to throw the package and try to get as close to the porch as possible. Don't be shy, really put your arm into it like that box is a basketball and you're about to be a teenage high school Disney hero. Customers really appreciate the extra effort...


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

DeathByFlex said:


> Sometimes you just have to throw the package and try to get as close to the porch as possible. Don't be shy, really put your arm into it like that box is a basketball and you're about to be a teenage high school Disney hero. Customers really appreciate the extra effort...


One of the most fulfilling aspects of the this job is when I have to deliver in the ghetto where there are lots of fenced in yards with big a*ss angry dogs standing at the gate waiting for you. I love to sling the package into the porch like a frisbee and see how close I can get it to the door in an upright position to make it look like I hand placed it there. One time the customer came out as I was leaving and saw the perfectly thrown package and looked shocked and I think somewhat disappointed with his dogs because he thought that I had made it in and out of his yard alive.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> I never bring anything back if it's unattended.


Yeah but you drive for Prime Now which means they, supposedly, just ordered it. Logistics packages come whenever so they aren't necessarily expecting it right away.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Chuck it.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Envelops become Frisbee's. Boxes get dropped at the gate especially ones on dirt roads with 3 little dogs that want to take your head off and the trailer is a 100 ft away. This where picture taking is a nice feature.


----------

